# 1986 Turbo Quattro 5000 For Sale



## flat4awd (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey guys,
Up for sale is my TQ in Tornado Red with two tone Sport leather interior. It has many upgrades including euro H4 headlamps with euro side marker and new fog lamps installed, 034 Motorsports short shift kit, new clutch package and seals installed, upgraded ECU and wategate, G60 dual piston brake calipers front & rear with new Zimmerman rotors front and upgraded vented rear rotors, euro MB camshaft, Bilstein suspension, Fuchs rims with Hankook studded snow tires. Interior is in excellent condition. Meticulously maintained and the car has been garaged for most of it's life, absolutely no rust. Audi is located in Kennebunk, Maine. Pics can be viewed here: http://www.sportscarworkshop.com/sale/search.php
Price $3200. Miles are 240,xxx I beleive. 
The best way to contact me is by cell 207-890-5287. 
Thanks for looking,
-Rick Prosser


----------

